# Hello



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
I've been on this forum for a couple of months now. Asking lots of questions, doing research! I hope to get a Havanese next year. Since I don't have one yet, I had my husband help me with my avatar. It's a photo of me at age 10 with my beloved childhood pet, a poodle named Mindy. Notice the signature my husband gave me! He is killing me!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cute avatar. Just add a few letters to your signature to make it perfect. Change it to "My husband's wife is great!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome...you will find...hav's are the best!!!

Love the suggested wife change in the avatar..but gotta love your husbands humor!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the havanese world. Your husband's humor is just like my husband's. I am glad you found us here. You will learn alot and most of all love the havanese breed.


----------

